# [SOLVED] amd processor upgrade compatibility , Tf-20 to TL-66 or 68?



## sbcconsulting1 (Sep 28, 2010)

i have a emachines e627 notebook with amd 780g chipset, southbridge amd sb700, emachines bios v1.10 (the newest they got), AMD K8 series s1 socket (638), amd athlon TF-20 1.6g processor, windows 7 home premium 64 bit, ATI radeon HD 3200 graphics, 4 gigs ddr2 ram 800 mhtz. Ok so i saw this guy on youtube upgrade his tf-20 to a TL-56 which is a dual core 1.9 that has the same socket , my question is can i go even higher , i saw it claimed that the 780g could go as high as the TL-68 which is a dual core 2.4 g that also runs socket s1.... can i upgrade to the tl-68 or tl-66 , also keep in mind that my bios has NO advanced settings...please help i would like to upgrade my cpu if possible.....im not concerned with heat probs i will keep it cool
thanks


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: amd processor upgrade compatibility , Tf-20 to TL-66 or 68?*

You will need to contact the maker of the lap top and see if it supports the cpu's you want to put in to it. Laptop's are not really upgradeable like most desk tops and most of the lap tops give very few options for upgrading. I would start looking here http://www.emachines.com/support/product_support.html


----------



## sbcconsulting1 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: amd processor upgrade compatibility , Tf-20 to TL-66 or 68?*

well you and me both know that they would rather i didnt upgrade when i could just buy a new one right? anyway i checked it out and the most technical thing they had was os issues ...as far as the processor goes im pretty confident that it will work cause its the same socket.....i was hoping for a more in depth investigation thats why i detailed the comp description so good ......has anyone upgraded a e627? the processor i want to put in is a amd turion x2 64 tl-68 2.4 gh


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: amd processor upgrade compatibility , Tf-20 to TL-66 or 68?*

As far as I can tell that laptop was shipped with a duel core 1.6 ghz cpu, you can try it but it might or might not work. The only people would know for sure would be the maker of the laptop since they say what that model can or can not do.I don't think they will charge for an email inqurry about it but it doesn't hurt to ask them though.


----------



## sbcconsulting1 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: amd processor upgrade compatibility , Tf-20 to TL-66 or 68?*

hey just an update .....got the tl-68 in and it works great!!!!! this computer really flies now compared to what it did before !


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: amd processor upgrade compatibility , Tf-20 to TL-66 or 68?*

Congrats on the success of the cpu upgrade, it looks like you got lucky. Some laptops can be upgraded and some can't. You got one that you can.


----------



## masonkys (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: amd processor upgrade compatibility , Tf-20 to TL-66 or 68?*

i don't know allot about computers i am 12. anyways i have that same computer and i was wondering can the fan cool down the tl-68 processor?


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: amd processor upgrade compatibility , Tf-20 to TL-66 or 68?*

masonkys- You need to start a new topic if you need to have a question answered or if you need help. And to answer the question yes it will but the faster the cpu the more heat it creates. so yes it will to a point but the cpu will run hotter.


----------



## masonkys (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: amd processor upgrade compatibility , Tf-20 to TL-66 or 68?*

I thought it was a small enough question to not to start a new topic.
Sorry thanks any ways! and i ment to ask will it over heat


----------



## spkrck (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: amd processor upgrade compatibility , Tf-20 to TL-66 or 68?*



sbcconsulting1 said:


> hey just an update .....got the tl-68 in and it works great!!!!! this computer really flies now compared to what it did before !


Hello, I am a new member. I know this is an old post, but I am curious as to how long your laptop lasted after you put that TL-68 in?
The TL-20 is only 15 watts, and the TL-68 is 35 watts. I have a laptop I would like to do the same thing to, but am afraid it would melt no matter what kind of fan I put in it or under it.
Check this site. CPU-World: Microprocessor news, benchmarks, information and pictures

Lots of good info there. Let me know if your computer lasted.
Thanks....


----------



## sbcconsulting1 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: amd processor upgrade compatibility , Tf-20 to TL-66 or 68?*

That processor worked great with no overheating, the fan ran alot more but i monitored the temp with amd software and had no problem, i hardcore gamed with that laptop for 2 years just fine , starcraft 2 and wow. Someone stole that laptop from me a little while back but it still ran like a champ


----------

